
Australian Government Green-Lights Internet Filter - PebblesHD
http://www.afr.com/technology/concerns-remain-after-piracy-website-blocking-laws-get-parliamentary-approval-20150611-ghlrpm
======
PebblesHD
When this is in place, Australia will have the complete three: Slow Internet,
Severly Limited Competition, and Strict Internet Filtering/Anti-Piracy Laws.
Seems like the impossibly high cost of media in this country can only go up.

------
daemin
I would hope that a sufficiently high admin fee would be needed for each
blocking request, something like $1k to $10k. Just so people wouldn't spam the
office with censorship type requests.

------
Nadya
Wouldn't a VPN get around this easily?

~~~
PebblesHD
I already have a maximum download speed of about 600kb/s, if I had a VPN
between my network and the internet would it not become almost un-useably
slow?

~~~
Nadya
You could download things into a seedbox and then download from there at your
current 600kb/s. Essentially you're renting a server dedicated to downloading
things.

E:

Browsing would be slower. Although there are a lot of pay-for VPN's that work
quickly. Also I don't think downloading torrents should be effected at all.

~~~
PebblesHD
I'm actually less concerned with the piracy aspect, I primarily use Spotify
and Netflix. I'm more concerned with how attempting to filter the internet may
a) further reduce the already dismal speeds and b) become a common tactic for
blocking objectionable content as a sort of stand in for the failed 2013-2014
internet filter legislation.

~~~
Nadya
I cited piracy as it was the main purpose of the censor (supposedly); whether
that ends up being its actual use or not.

Can't comment on A, seeing as my only experience with Australian internet
speeds is mocking my Australian friends' internet speed.

Internet censorship is a case of whack-a-mole. Block a server? They move the
server. Seize a domain? Users can edit their host files (or get a new domain).
Block an IP address or IP range? People will set up mirrors. The average
person (and for that matter, politician) are seemingly unaware of this and
waste a lot of time and money forming non-solutions. In some cases I'm
actually supportive of B occurring due to the Streisand Effect. Their attempts
at censoring information ends up spreading the message further and gives it a
microphone and limelight in an increasing number of cases.

